
Tesla is talking to the music labels about creating its own streaming service - 6stringmerc
https://www.recode.net/2017/6/22/15855346/tesla-elon-musk-streaming-music-service
======
6stringmerc
I'm not sure this undertaking will meet with a lot of approval by Tesla's
Investors, considering not only is Tesla not turning a profit currently, but
no streaming music service is either. "What we lose on margin we make up for
in volume!" This should be interesting.

